# Advice on administering flucloxacillin



## yaya (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi, my 11-month-old has been prescribed flucloxacillin for a possible skin infection around his eye. I say possible because the GP wasn't sure what it was. A different GP I saw 2 weeks ago thought it was blepharitis and prescribed chloramphenicol drops, but it's not got any better. 

I tried to give him the first dose tonight and he vomited it back up. I tasted it and it really tastes vile. The label says it should be taken on an empty stomach, but I was wondering if it's ok to mix it with something sweet to take the taste away. Or is there an alternative antibiotic that I could ask the GP for if he still can't tolerate it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Unfortunately it tastes foul    Always tricky trying to get antibiotics into small children. Flucloxacillin has to be taken on an empty stomach as the presence of food reduces absorption. There is no information available about mixing it but anecdotally it can be diluted or try to disguise it if possible. Flavoured yoghurt may work? Hope you can manage to get him to take it! As for alternatives it all depends on the diagnosis    Fluclox is usually first choice for a soft tissue skin infection though so try persevering with this first if you can.


----------



## yaya (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot Maz -- that's really helpful. I'll stick with it for a bit and see how we get on.


----------

